
Ask HN: What online tools you started using after going remote? - kostarelo
After going remote, what are some of the online tools you started using that you weren&#x27;t using before?<p>For us:<p>- Google Meet for video calls<p>- FunRetro for online retrospectives<p>- Clockwise (Slack App) for letting others know what we are doing at the moment
======
hknd
notion.so

